# מחמד



## Just-Smile

Hi 
my friends 
I have a question and I hope that you answer me. I have tried to know the meaning of a word in Hebrew. so, i went to google translator and it gave me one meaning. then i search the meaning in another translator website, it gave me another meaning.Therefore, i decided to ask the people who speak the Hebrew language about what the word means. is it a name, verb or adjective.

the word is  
מַחֲמַדִּ


----------



## mediterraneo24

It means "pet", and it's an adjective.


----------



## Just-Smile

mediterraneo24 said:


> It means "pet", and it's an adjective.


thank you for answering me 
but can you explain for me more because that's what i got from the translators


Pets

noun
Charm
Grace
Loveliness
Delight
Desire 

name: Muhammad

can מַחֲמַדִּ has different  meanings ?

thank you


----------



## ks20495

> noun
> Charm
> Grace
> Loveliness
> Delight
> Desire



Those results probably read "מחמד" as "מ" + "חמד (from grace...)




> the word is
> מַחֲמַדִּ



"מחמד" by itself is a poetic word for "something precious". "מחמד לבי" is a very poetic way to say "my beloved," for example.

"חַיַּת מַחְמָד" (i.e., a precious animal) means a pet.


----------



## mediterraneo24

You are right just-smile, sorry for the short answer. pet was the first thing that came to mind..
As ks said, מחמד could also be something precious sentimentally. Not common in spoken hebrew though. 
As for the name Muhammad, it is spelled מוחמד.

Hope it helps, and welcome BTW!


----------



## Just-Smile

Thanks for both of you (mediterraneo24  and ks20495)


----------



## origumi

In addition: root חמד kh-m-d is very useful in Hebrew as in Arabic. Just look at all those names: Muhammad, Hamid, Hamdan, Hamudi, Ahmad, Hamed, etc. Therefore there are many words and related meanings derived from this root, starting in Biblical times and re-generated even today.


----------



## ks20495

Just-Smile, in your original post, you wrote מַחֲמַדִּ.

This is a very irregular vocalization (حركات). 
(לדוברי עברית, דגש וחיריק בסוף מילה...מאוד מוזר)

Where did you come upon this word?


----------



## Just-Smile

> Where did you come upon this word?


from a Bible website

I just wanted to know what that word really means by hearing the answer from the people who speak and know the language.

thanks again for all of you
i really appreciate your help.


----------



## amikama

Just-Smile said:


> from a Bible website


From the Bible? I've searched the Bible (Old Testament) and there are 5 occurrences of the word מחמד, all of them with the nikkud מַחְמַד (which is different to the nikkud of your word - מַחֲמַדִּ).

Your word מַחֲמַדִּ seems to be the word מַחֲמַדִּים with the plural suffix ים- truncated. מַחֲמַדִּים occurs once in the Bible:
חִכּוֹ, מַמְתַקִּים, וְכֻלּוֹ, מַחֲמַדִּים; זֶה דוֹדִי וְזֶה רֵעִי, בְּנוֹת יְרוּשָׁלִָם
(Song of the Songs 5:16)


----------



## Just-Smile

מַחֲמַדִּים  
ים is like the plural of respect as we have in Arabic,isn't it? 
so the original word is מַחֲמַדִּ

you're right my friend  from there i took the word


----------



## ks20495

_Note:_ "ס" _represents any letter in Hebrew._

The singular is *מַחֲמַד*. Here is an explanation of how מַחֲמַד becomes מַחֲמַדִּים:

The full masculine plural ending in "סִים". Thus, מַחֲמַד becomes מַחֲמַדִים, and מַמְתַּק (same _wazn_) becomes מַמְתַּקִים.  

In Arabic, a word can end in any vowel marking (depending on case). The final letter of a Hebrew word does not end in any of the following vowel markings: סָ, סַ, סֶ, סֵ, סֻ, סֹ, סִ. (The main exception is conjugations of "אתה" that end in "סָ".)

The dot in the "ד" in "מַחֲמַדִּים" is a דָּגֵשׁ חָזָק (_dagesh Hazak_). This is equivalent to a _shadda_ in Arabic. However, Hebrew no longer has consonant doubling; so, they are not really pronounced.

I hope this makes sense to you!


----------



## amikama

Just-Smile said:


> מַחֲמַדִּים
> ים is like the plural of respect as we have in Arabic,isn't it?
> so the original word is מַחֲמַדִּ


Unfortunately, it doesn't always work for many words in Hebrew. You can't just omit the plural suffix to get the singular form, because the vowels of the singular forms may also change in plural.

Take for example the word סֵפֶר ("book") which is pronounced _sefer_. Its plural form is not סֵפֶרִים but סְפַרִים, pronounced _sfarim _(or _sefarim_). Omitting the plural suffix would give סְפַרִ, which is wrong. You'll have to look it up in the dictionary (or tables) to find out the right singular form.


----------



## billmobo

Hi Frends



> It means "pet", and it's an adjective



This is the translation of google.translate.com and it is distorted Translate because they don't want to take you the truth.
If you don't beleve me try Duplicate this word and see the result such as (מַחֲמַד מַחֲמַד מַחֲמַד) and the result is (Muhammad Muhammad Muhammad)
Did you ask your self why they hide the truth ???

Or you can try another translation website such as
freetranslation.com
Or
worldlingo.com

I Believe the islam not for this issue but for another hundreds of evidences from the holy Quran

However this is not the right place to talk about our religions

Thank you


----------



## ks20495

The name "Muhammad" (محمد) is translated as מֻחַמַד.

מַחֲמַד is pet. There is no distortion...Just a confused computer.


----------



## origumi

mediterraneo24 said:


> It means "pet", and it's an adjective.


I don't think that its an adjective. מחמד in חיית מחמד is like ספר in בית ספר. A noun.



billmobo said:


> This is the translation of google.translate.com and it is distorted Translate because they don't want to take you the truth.


In modern Hebrew the prophet's name is usually written מוחמד with no nikkud, מֻחַמַד with nikkud (as ks mentioned above). Google Translate takes the probable alternatives, thus regards מחמד as pet, charm etc. מוחמד is translated in Goggle Translate as Muhammad. Sorry, no conspiracy.


----------

